# Team Blood Glucose (TeamBG)



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2013)

A fairly new Sport and Diabetes site:

http://www.teambloodglucose.com/TeamBG/Home.html


----------



## Julia (Jul 8, 2013)

This video is definitely worth watching:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uQ9Ryny9wpc

Met Paul at the animas sports weekend in 2012. He was not long diagnosed and was so keen and enthusiastic. TeamBG is one to watch! (I am gutted I can't take part in the mHealth Grand Tour later this year)


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2013)

Good video Julia, Your right "EVERYONE" should have a look at it.


----------



## Julia (Jan 1, 2014)

This 15 minute documentary is well worth a watch. It is about the mHealth Grand Tour that teamBG were part of in 2013.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM2LW5Sou60&list=PLj1MyDu3jckroOrI5RAW8gAH5Tg0zYjpC

The mHealth Grand Tour was a Brussels-to-Barcelona cycling challenge that incorporated a first-of-its kind live trial of an end-to-end mobile health solution for people with Type 1 diabetes. The documentary explains what they did, why they did it, and follows three inspiring riders who took part in the clinical trial.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent stuff !  Well done everyone who took part in this research & the firms who sponcered.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Julia - ideal for my post race computer day tomorrow


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2014)

Just watched it. It confirms that my approach to yesterday's trail race was correct, although I do it with MDI basal bolus, not a pump. My cat wants me to mention that she only hogged the duvet so that I'd get cold and wake up at 3am - when blood glucose was perfectly OK, but I was a bit thirsty and had tummy rumbles, so had a bite of flapjack and swig of water.


----------

